# i can't find the disk i inserted



## cocoa1127 (Jul 20, 2004)

first excuse me if this in in wrong section. i couldn't figure out where to post this so i decided here.

i currently have Mac OS X 10.2.8 and i have a question about disks. when i inserted a disk (CD), unlike usual, it doesn't pop up anywhere in the desktop and i don't know where to find it. i think this is because the disk is unreconizable but i just don't kno what to do with it. can someone tell me how to view these disks?


----------



## brianleahy (Jul 20, 2004)

Is it just one particular disk?  Does the computer successfully mount other disks?   If not, you might have a bad cd drive.

I have, myself, encountered a few CDs that OS X cannot seem to mount at all.  One thing you can try is: Open Disk Utility, insert the CD, and see if DU can detect it.  If it does, try selecting it and click the "mount" button.


----------



## cocoa1127 (Jul 21, 2004)

No, this only happens when I put in select CDs, the brand does not matter, and the content appears to be the same for all the CDs I want to play (avi files, mp3s, zip files,  etc), but some of my CDs do not show up on my desktop when I put them in. Why is that?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, I don't really get this. You insert ANY CD (no matter if burned or bought) and you can't see the content? What happenes if you insert your jaguar CDs or DVD? Did you ever repair permissions using Disk Utility? Can you boot into the jaguar CD / DVD?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 21, 2004)

From the "Finder" menu, select "Preferences."  In the window that appears, click on the "General" tab.  Make sure that "CDs, DVDs and iPods" is checked under "Show these items on the Desktop:"


----------

